# BB x golden or mischling?



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Trying to figure out and learn this genetics thing. Say u had a tank of bb, and had choice to add goldens (80% females) or mischlings (80% females). 

Which would you choose and why? 

Would one produce more tb than other?

What if u had a tank of bkk and had to cross with either above? Same thing?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Adding golden, you get mischling in F1, you will not get any BB.

Adding mischling (female only), depending on your mischling, you may get certain percentage of BB, even other TBs.

Same thing with BKK.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok thanks. I just saw some posts with members golden giving off tb, so thought there may be some difference.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

My Golden female crossed with BKK gave me 3 Blue Bolts, 1 Blue Panda, and 2 BKK pandas. My Blue Bolt female crossed with a CBS gave me 18 Mischlings in red/white and black/white, with grades from Tiger Tooth to Mosuras. I will be releasing them into my TB tank to grow up and hopefully reproduce.

Im very excited about the Mosura Mischlings, because IF they mate with my BKK/WRs I might get mosura Taiwans.....yeah.

Its a hit or a miss thing with Mischlings, so using a Golden IMO doesn't do you any harm, you might just be surprised what comes out the pot...I was


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It is not rare to have BKK or WR coming out of just regular CRS tanks, it has happened a few times for members on this forum.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

randy said:


> It is not rare to have BKK or WR coming out of just regular CRS tanks, it has happened a few times for members on this forum.


I agree I get a wine red about every 3 months from my crystal colony.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------

